# Hello from Kyrgyzstan



## cascavella

Hello my new friends. I`m Olga. Now I`m studying English,so sometimes I`ll make some mistakes. I`m sorry. I really like knitting and crocheting. Also I like nature, cooking(especially bake different cakes), sports and many other things. I have 2 children - my daughter lives with her boyfriend in Malaysia, my son lives with his girlfriend in the other city of Kyrgyzstan. I have 4 cats and 1 dog.


----------



## britgirl

Welcome, Olga. This is a very friendly site. Lots of nice people, eager to help and share their knitting knowledge, pics of their projects etc.
Sue


----------



## Sallyannie

Hi Olga, welcome from Sally in Cheshire, Uk


----------



## grandma jean

hi olga and welcome to kp. the friendly site for knitters. no-one is a stranger here and you will get lots of help and inspiration.


----------



## she.knits.

Welcome from North Carolina, Olga, and your English is lovely.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Olga and welcome, your English is just fine. We are so glad you are joining us.


----------



## NJgardengal

Welcome!
Your English is easy to understand -and even native speakers of a language occasionally make errors.
Just keep visiting and enjoy the site.


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Dear Olga, welcome from Canada. English is also my second language. I am originally from Russia. This site is amazing - people are so kind and supportive. I have joined in April, 2011 and can name myself a regular here. Can't wait to see pictures of your projects!!! Happy knitting!!! Lena 

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to write me a private message.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Welcome to the family, where the gentle mistake in the English language happens. Miss spelled words happen a lot from me, but I am ok with that, most people understand what I want to say. We all keep learning. It is what keeps us young.


----------



## gagesmom

welcome olga, you came to the right place, we all love knitting or crocheting here. you are now a member of the kp family. welcome from gagesmom in canada :thumbup:


----------



## Kathie

Welcome from Wisconsin. You do a remarkable job with your English.


----------



## windowwonde28941

Welcome from Atlanta .
You English is better than mine .


----------



## Marge in MI

welcome from Whitmore Lake Michigan, USA


----------



## fibertrix

Welcome to the family from Denise in New Zealand.


----------



## Suzannet

welcome from London England


----------



## LynneA

Welcome, Olga!


----------



## Pilla

Welcome Olga. As other people have said - it's a great site. Lots of love and care. From SE England


----------



## Jansk

Welcom Olga. This is a great site to be on. I live in England in the north west and have a dog and a cat. I have one son and two grandsons.
jan


----------



## Gerslay

Welcome Olga! 

I had to look up Kyrgyzstan to see where you are...between Tajikistan and China...that's exactly half way around the world from where I am in Pennsylvania, USA. 

This is a good place to practice your English as well as pick up and give some knitting advice.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jean Keith

Olga, you have a new international family. We love our home and welcome you as a new member. Hope you enjoy it as much as the rest of us do. Everything we share -- learning, gladness, sadness, anger, whatever is on our minds. So nice to have an outlet and be accepted as we are. Welcome!


----------



## CharleneB

Welcome Olga from Kentucky. I know you will enjoy this site.
Charlene


----------



## thegrape

Welcome from South Carolina USA


----------



## Retiredinpa

Greetings from northern Pennsylvania!


----------



## Pontygirl

Hello and welcome from South Wales in the UK


----------



## roseknit

Welcome from Florida Olga, look forward to your posts


----------



## digiknit

welcome olga from Liverpool UK


----------



## flitri

G'day Olga, and welcome from Sydney NSW Australia. Good to have you here and your English is very good.


----------



## nartica

Welcome Olga from Cincinnati, Ohio. Yes, this is a wonderful forum.


----------



## jmai5421

Welcome from Minnesota. You will fid KP the friendliest, most helpful site. You English is fine.


----------



## maisey67

You are doing well with English. Your prose is excellent.


----------



## Justme

Well. So glad that you joined and looking forward to see pictures of your work. 

Debi


----------



## GQR999

Greetings Olga and welcome from Florida USA! I am very impressed with your English skills and can tell you they are excellent. You will find many friends here who share your interests. Enjoy


----------



## EZ2

Welcome, Olga from Harker Heights, Texas USA.


----------



## rosebay44

Welcome, hope you can give us some insight on folk knitting in your country.


----------



## cathie white

Don't worry about making errors in English. You are to be congratulated for making the effort to learn a second(or third, or fourth) language.Welcome to KP!


----------



## froggydart

welcome from Utah


----------



## Granalou

Welcome from Florida. Your english is excellent! Please show us some of your work.

Jan


----------



## btibbs70

Welcome from the Dallas/Fort Worth area of Texas in United States.
This is a learner-friendly site. Full of warm, creative people who are willing to support creative efforts and share their knowlege.

Don't worry about your English. This isn't a classroom. All you need is to do is get ideas across. It looks like you can already do that!

Looking forward to your contributions, commnents, and questions.


----------



## jumbleburt

Welcome from Michigan, USA! I'm sure we'll have no problem communicating. I look forward to seeing some of your work.
Jan


----------



## Shepherdess

Welcome from Canada, your English looks pretty good to me


----------



## Rockrose

cascavella said:


> Hello my new friends. I`m Olga. Now I`m studying English,so sometimes I`ll make some mistakes. I`m sorry. I really like knitting and crocheting. Also I like nature, cooking(especially bake different cakes), sports and many other things. I have 2 children - my daughter lives with her boyfriend in Malaysia, my son lives with his girlfriend in the other city of Kyrgyzstan. I have 4 cats and 1 dog.


Welcome from New Mexico! Impressive English!


----------



## GrammyMe

Hi, Olga. Welcome to kp. I have met a very nice young man from your country when he was in Sister Bay, Wisconsin USA with a collage student - work program for the summer. My church there provides activities, friendship, and assistance for the many students who are there each summer. He was such a pleasure to know. You will love this site; all are so helpful with their great knowledge and a pleasure to 'get to know.'


----------



## Arwin

Welcome & hello to KP Olga!! from manitoba canada


----------



## babcibert

Welcome to your newest addiction. You will be at your
computer every morning just to see the new projects.

Everyone here is extremely helpful and you can count on
all of us to be your friends.

Your English writting is fantastic... can hardly tell
if you have a different accent than my Boston, Massachusetts
accent that every loves to make fun of (most with Love) 

I am willing to bet that you can teach us a lot.


----------



## budasha

Welcome, Olga, from Ontario, Canada. You'll find many friends here.


----------



## Lilysmom567

Welcome Olga. Don't worry about your English. Friendship is spoken here.


----------



## Siouxiq

Welcome from Colorado. If you need any help or have anything you want to share, please let us know!


----------



## impatient knitter

Welcome from Northern Connecticut. Glad to have you here. English is not an easy language to learn, even if you were born here! Sometimes I cannot believe the kind of "English" that comes out of the mouths of our young people! Tell us about your knitting. I'll bet there are many things that you know and we don't. So, I'm ready to learn from you!
...gloria


----------



## Lowem

Welcome from Ontario, Canada
Look forward to see some of your projects.
Your English is very good.


----------



## Ingried

Welcome to the USA. Your English is coming along fine.


----------



## nuclearfinz

Welcome from Middleboro, Massachusettes


----------



## gracieanne

Hi Olga, welcome from California!


----------



## Nativelady

Welcome from Wisconsin. I know that you will enjoy visiting here and learning new things. Where is your location? Can't remember ever seeing the name before. I love seeing all the different locations popping up from all around the world.


----------



## tinkerbell

Welcome from Georgia, USA!


----------



## tamarque

love the international membership on this group. with all the cooperation and friendliness here, i suggest we form a group called knitting for peace.


----------



## Lowem

I agree, that would be a great idea.


----------



## carolky

Welcome, Cascavella, from northern Kentucky. Guess I'm a bit nerdish, but beside informative, I find this forum exciting with knitters from all over the world. As for your english..I admire you. You know english waaaay better than I know ... whatever it is spoken in Kyrgyzstan. So glad you're here. Carol


----------



## beejay

Welcome from the Smoky Mts of East Tennessee,U.S.A. I'm glad to have you with us. Several years ago a church group from your country was visiting locally and two young ladies stayed with my daughter and her family. They gave me two small wooden dolls in lovely dress.I still have them on a shelf in my family room.


----------



## gypsie

Welcome to KP!


----------



## grandmaof13

Welcome from the beautiful Fraser Valley,British Columbia, Canada, where we have lots of snow this week!!


----------



## Connie W

Welcome, Olga. I am so glad you speak English because otherwise we would not be able to communicate. What are you making at present?


----------



## weteach4ulinda

Hello Olga. I am from Iowa, have you heard of it? I have a very good friend from grade school and high school who is in Kyrgyzstan. He is the principal of the American School in the capital of your country. I am sorry but I do not remember the name of the city. He is always sending pictures online from there. It is a beautiful place you live. I knit and crochet and we are glad to have you join us from so far away. Linda


----------



## vickitravels

Welcome Olga-your English is terrific! Many of us who speak English as our first language don't speak it as well! Enjoy this forum-it is great because the comments are waiting when you are ready to read them and everyone is very helpful and caring.


----------



## honeydewhaven

Welcome Olga, from Chicago, Illinois, USA.


----------



## Dori Sage

Welcome, Olga, from Southern California, USA. So glad you joined the Forum and can teach us about the culture, foods, and lifestyle in Kyrgyzstan. We all need to learn about other places, people and things. What is the language spoken in Kyrgystan? And your English is great.


----------



## ikeeptrying

cascavella said:


> Hello my new friends. I`m Olga. Now I`m studying English,so sometimes I`ll make some mistakes. I`m sorry. I really like knitting and crocheting. Also I like nature, cooking(especially bake different cakes), sports and many other things. I have 2 children - my daughter lives with her boyfriend in Malaysia, my son lives with his girlfriend in the other city of Kyrgyzstan. I have 4 cats and 1 dog.


Welcome from Florida. I've been speaking English for all of my 65 years and I still make mistakes. How lovely to have you join this incredible group of people. I have learned so much.


----------



## cgcharles

Hello from Menominee, MI. Your English is very good.


----------



## Ginny K

Hi Olga. Welcome. I'm from Southern Ca., in the U.S. My geography is rather poor, or there wasn't a Kyrgyzstan when I was going to school. Where is it?


----------



## samlilypepper

Welcome Olga! from just south of Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. I am also a cat person, as are many of us on this site! You will like posting here as everyone is extremely helpful and friendly.


----------



## Kathi11

Welcome to KP. Looks like your English is just fine. Most of us from the US can't speak another language so you are way ahead of us! Enjoy this site, there are lots of friendly people here.


----------



## dwidget

welcome olga. as you can see this is an international group and it is nice having you aboard.


----------



## Syl.

Welcome Olga,

I am sure you will enjoy this website, as everyone is so friendly. 
Is Kyrgyzstan Polish by the way? 
Syl.


----------



## Strickliese

Welcome Olaga.  You are not alone. English is my second language as well. I am originally from Germany, but lived in Canada for about a year and a half. Anyway I am now residing in PA. Have fun with the forum. You will be amazed.


----------



## Dot-I

WELCOME Olga,And a "dobre utro" (good day) to you.. At least that is what my foreign exchange student used to tell me. She was from Bishkek and a beautiful girl. She was my daughter for a school year and she is still "my daughter" who now lives in N.C. with her husband (Olga) who is a computer genius and their daughter Yana. I do hope you enjoy this site as much as we all do and please do teach us some of the crafts of your country. Irina was not into anything with her hands. Like her, your English is excellent. You have very good teachers in Kyrgyzstan. Are you also from Bishkek?? A very beautiful city. 
WELCOME HERE.


----------



## GrammyMe

Well, Tamarque, peace is in 'paradise!'


----------



## Andre

hi welcome to our site, your English is very good. I am originally from the east coast of USA, now live in the Southwest. 

have a good day, God bless


----------



## Andre

hi welcome to our site, your English is very good. I am originally from the east coast of USA, now live in the Southwest. 

have a good day, God bless


----------



## jpAL2011

Welcome from Alabama, USA.


----------



## geewhiz

Welcome Olga from St Albans in the UK. Your English looks perfectly ok to me. Gee


----------



## deescrafty

Welcome! It's always nice to add a cat lover. I'm new myself to this site, and I love it- so many friendly people and so much information!


----------



## xarriage1952

welcome Olga from Devon UK


----------



## knit1purl2

Welcome, Olga, from Bucks County, Pennsylvania. You will find this site very addictive!


----------



## 1cleaner

hello and welcome from North Carolina I hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## brenda m

welcome from Tennessee


----------



## Jillobeach

Welcome, you have joined a great forum, love having you here. Your english is great, wish I spoke a second language.


----------



## Sunny Days

Hi Olga and welcome from Wisconsin, USA. Your english is very good. You will enjoy this forum. Patti


----------



## Gidget'smom

Welcome from very far away in Fores, Virginia USA


----------



## SarahRussell

Welcome Olga from State College, Pennsylvania! Sarah


----------



## Toniilly20

Welcome from wet old Brisbane, Australia.


----------



## pocono.carol

Hi Olga, welcome from Pennsylvania


----------



## margewhaples

Welcome Olga, I am willing to bet that you have much to contribute to our forum. Certainly a different history and background. Feel free to share your experiences, your projects, patterns and advice. The importance of language is communication of thoughts. Someone previously mentioned that we speak friendship here and I really like that thought. Looking forward to sharing thoughts with you. Feel free to pm me also. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Revan

Welcome to the site. :-D


----------



## yona

Welcome aboard from Los Angeles, California! I know you will enjoy this site and make it part of your daily routine, just as I have.


----------



## Vincent G

Welcome Olga from New Zealand, I know you will enjoy this site as I do


----------



## flchickwithsticks

Welcome to the site....we are very friendly. There is lots of help when you need it, and always something to smile about.....when we make mistakes.....our pets....our kids and grandkids...we do everything but religion and politics. I am glad you joined the site. I only have one cat, but can imagine the fun of having four.


----------



## indiangirl

Welcome Olga, from India , we are an international family here .Looking forward to seeing your work on the forum!


----------



## Viddie

welcome olga-glad you found this site !


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Welcome Olga from New South Wales, Australia. I know you will get lots of help from here if you need it. Cant wait to see some of your work on this site.


----------



## kiwiannie

Welcome Olga nice to meet you,you speak very good english.Ihope you will show us some of your work.


----------



## kiwiannie

Welcome Olga nice to meet you,you speak very good english.Ihope you will show us some of your work.


----------



## jassik

Hello, Olga. I'm from Moscow but currently work in Geneva. I have started knitting 30 years ago when I was pregnant with my first child. But after a few years I had to stop - too many life problems, no time for a time consuming hobby... But now I am leaving in a peaceful country and started knitting again... I love this forum, and though I don't write here often, I read every day the comments and admire the projects. Nice to meet you! Welcome to the family!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

jassik said:


> Hello, Olga. I'm from Moscow but currently work in Geneva. I have started knitting 30 years ago when I was pregnant with my first child. But after a few years I had to stop - too many life problems, no time for a time consuming hobby... But now I am leaving in a peaceful country and started knitting again... I love this forum, and though I don't write here often, I read every day the comments and admire the projects. Nice to meet you! Welcome to the family!


Very happy to meet another moscovite on this site. I am from Moscow too living in Canada now. Happy knitting!!!


----------



## jassik

Nice to meet you too!!!!


----------



## 2sticksandacherry

Welcome, Olga! Hope you will enjoy and become as addicted to this site as the rest of us are! As the others have said, your English is great! How long have you been studying English? What is your native language? Do you speak other languages?


----------



## SaChay

cascavella said:


> Hello my new friends. I`m Olga. Now I`m studying English,so sometimes I`ll make some mistakes. I`m sorry. I really like knitting and crocheting. Also I like nature, cooking(especially bake different cakes), sports and many other things. I have 2 children - my daughter lives with her boyfriend in Malaysia, my son lives with his girlfriend in the other city of Kyrgyzstan. I have 4 cats and 1 dog.


Welcome Olga! This is a good place to practice your English while sharing your love of crochet and knitting with those of us here at KP. Happy you have joined us.


----------



## MICHAELA

Hi Olga, 
Welcome to KP family' as you can see this is an international group, and there's always someone here because we're from all over the world.
English is also my second language, and originally I'm from Ukraine-Kiev.

Dobro pogalovat
Ydachi vam

Michaela

Michaela


----------



## sunflowerjo

Hello and welcome from Pennsylvania, USA!


----------



## skfowler

Welcome Olga from Colorado!


----------



## marilynruth

Welcome Olga,From Port Macquarie Mid North Coast NSW Australia.


----------



## cascavella

Hello my new friends! I`m very glad to received your warm and friendly letters. My mother tongue is Russian,but people in our country are different nationality and we hear a lot of languages every day. State language in our country is Kyrgyz and the language of nationality communication is Russian. Unfortunately I can`t be here every day, but I`ll try to be here more frequent. Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmom567

Your crocheted items are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Gerslay

I agree...they're all lovely!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

Your creations are amazing!!! &#1050;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072; &#1085;&#1077;&#1086;&#1087;&#1080;&#1089;&#1091;&#1077;&#1084;&#1072;&#1103;!!!


----------



## sheardlite

Welcome from Livonia, Michigan


----------



## dwidget

you do beautiful work. i love your work.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

What beautiful work. Thank you for showing them to us.


----------



## Dot-I

Your work is very beautiful - a true pleasure to see what you have done. Please do share more with us. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## indiangirl

You have done some really amazing work ! Thank you for showing them to us .Looking forward to seeing more !


----------



## sbknitter

Welcome to our site Olga.Glad you found us,I am sure you will love visiting here often . I also love gardening and nature and defintely love baking .Learned from my Mom who is now gone but I have alot of memories of baking with her when I was little. Come here often and do not worry about your English as it is just fine .Sometimes I get to typing a little too fast and make alot of mistakes.


----------



## Patriciastvr

Welcome from New Jersey USA. Your English is wonderful, and you have me now thinking about cake! What kinds do you make?
Patty


----------



## cascavella

Thanks! I want to share some patterns


----------



## Kathie

Those are beautiful things. Makes me wish I knew how to crochet.


----------



## indiangirl

Those patterns are just gorgeous , i am still so new to crochet but i am going to try to pick them up as soon as i can get off my knitting . Thank you so much !

sucharita


----------



## cascavella

Sorry!!!!I sent post about me again!!!


----------



## tamarque

cascavella--your work is stunningly done. and you have such wonderful creativity. I love your cow jumps over the moon: it really tickled me. What a wonderful piece for a baby's crib/room.

And I appreciate your patterns. So nice to have them charted. Will definitely save them for trying later.

I am sure you will fit right in fine here.


----------



## SouthernGirl

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------

